
Half of Americans Support Legal Marijuana—Is the Drug War Almost Over? - diogenescynic
http://www.theatlantic.com/politics/archive/2011/10/half-of-americans-support-legal-marijuana-is-the-drug-war-almost-over/246872/
======
Aloisius
I tried to find some statistics on how many people are in prison for just
marijuana possession or trafficking, but I can't seem to find any reliable
numbers.

The legalization movement uses numbers that include people who were simply
_arrested_ for marijuana possession/trafficking and don't exclude those
charged with other crimes (assault, possession of other illegal drugs, etc) to
make the number seem as large as possible while the anti-legalization people
use numbers of those _found guilty_ of only marijuana possession but not
trafficking or other non-violent crimes to make the number as small as
possible.

Realistically speaking, how many people are in prison today in the US for just
non-violent marijuana related crimes? Basically, how many people would we
actually let out?

~~~
bradleyland
I don't know the numbers, but I know, annecdotally, three people who were:

* Originally picked up on posession of marijuana (in small amounts; under "whatever" grams)

* Put on probation for said offense

* Subsequently violated probation and ended up in jail for 30 days

None of these people did anything violent. Two were picked up during a traffic
stop; one speeding, the other at a DUI checkpoint (he was sober). The other
was approached by someone at a bar and asked if he wanted to go outside and
"toke up".

So I guess my message is, it doesn't really matter to me the number of arrests
versus the number of people in jail because the whole system seems predisposed
to funnel people in ot the jail and prison system regardless. Even if you get
arrested for a small amount, it costs you a bunch of money and you end up on a
very short leash. For what? Who is being protected here?

I haven't used marijuana since my early twenties (I'm 34 now), but I really
have a hard time feeling at all concerned about those who do with respect to
my own safety. I do feel very concerned about the waste of energy and output
of those individuals who get roped in to this mess.

------
anonymoushn
I don't think that a large majority of the population supporting a certain
policy is a good predictor for the implementation of that policy. In October
of 2008, more than 98% of the population supported a certain policy and the
opposite policy was implemented.

~~~
redwood
While this is often true, I think gay rights and MJ legalization are
inevitabilities that poll numbers show upward trajectories for, and states are
already breaking with the federal government to support. The domino affect,
state by state, ultimately will compel the feds. Or so I hope.

------
hack_edu
Unfortunately, supporting legal marijuana does not mean they're interested in
pushing for legalization.

"Sure, I don't care what other people do." != "We will fight for
legalization."

~~~
wccrawford
True, but lack of resistance helps a lot. With fewer and fewer people pushing
to keep it illegal, it'll be easier to legalize.

I'm in the 'do what you want, so long as you don't affect me with it' camp. In
other words, I don't want it in my system, so don't smoke it in public.

------
click170
Areas money could be saved if the drug war was ended:

\- Prisons

\- Policing

\- Courts

On top of the unimaginably huge pile of money that would be gained from taxing
it... I think legalization is going to have to happen out of financial
necessity, even if the politicians and half the population wouldn't agree to
it sans financial crisis.

------
fleitz
It would be over if the drug war was a) based on some form of rational thought
or b) effective.

Also, I'm not sure what the legalization of marijuana has to do with ending
the drug war. The drug war will live on long past the legalization of
marijuana. It's simply too profitable to end it.

~~~
maratd
> Also, I'm not sure what the legalization of marijuana has to do with ending
> the drug war.

Thank you. How many of that half who support the legalization of weed also
support the legalization of cocaine or meth? Exactly.

Tell someone you support the legalization of all drugs and they'll look at you
like you're from Mars.

~~~
redwood
Still, MJ represents the majority of drug arrests; e.g. a significant
curtailment of the drug war if legalized

------
dglassan
Why is this on the front page of Hacker News? I read it, it's interesting and
relates to current events, but i don't think this belongs on HN

~~~
fleitz
Good point, even though I personally find it somewhat interesting it's not
really HN related, it's not as if there aren't much better places to read
about the drugwar. It's more reason.com then hacker news.

------
burnblue
More than 2/3 of Americans support higher taxes on the wealthy, but I wouldn't
hold my breath…

